

Wetware Refactorings - moserware
http://www.moserware.com/2009/01/wetware-refactorings.html

======
russell
Take-aways: Cliff's "Buffalo Theory" as it relates to neurogenesis. "If you're
a programmer stuck in a drab cubicle, you will never grow new neurons."

"And if that wasn't bad enough, a controversial study done in the United
Kingdom noted that if you constantly interrupt your task to check email or
respond to an IM text message, your effective IQ drops ten points."

And more things to revive your brain.

